# Broke 3 axles



## Tncumminsguy (Nov 2, 2014)

I was riding this past weekend and thanks to a heavy right foot and snow I broke 3 axles on my rhino 700, and sheered my passenger front balljoint trying to winch out. It was not my weekend but it's time to get this thing fixed and ready to ride, what brand of axles would you put in it? I have a 3" lift that I have the shocks cranked down all the way on and running 27's currently. Was looking at the Super ATV rhino axles and the S3 titans because they are the same price. Not a fan of Gorilla axle after my last dealings with them so they are out of the question.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Turners, or S3 Titans.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm running.. 

Highlifter Outlaw DHT axles


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

i just ordered cobra axles monday for my ranger 800 they should be here tomorrow. can't wait..they look huge compared to stock..500 bucks for two rears shipped


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If you decide on highlifter dht or SuperAtv rhinos give us a shout we have some specials going on right now. Or check us out at B&C Racing - Home


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> If you decide on highlifter dht or SuperAtv rhinos give us a shout we have some specials going on right now. Or check us out at B&C Racing - Home



Never told you, not to thread jack or anything. But I love my new rhino! Fit great and is holding up strong! BnC ftw!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal man glad it's holding up well for you.


----------

